
Deep Learning for Programmers book 0.18.0 released (GPU, CPU) - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/deep-learning-for-programmers/?release=0.18.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
From scratch, uses Intel's DNNL and MKL, and Nvidia's cuDNN as backends, with
a sprinkle of Clojure's niceties.

